# How to Install Front License Plate Bracket?



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Here in my country, license plates are required to be installed both front and rear. 

Anyways, license plate holder in the picture below (grabbed from the interweb), is mounted directly by 4 screws onto the front facia/bumper.
The license plate holder on the pix is exactly what comes with our Cruzes here in the PH.










image above courtesy of aliexpress


The 4 screws used is exactly like the one below : 












cheers!
phantom


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SnoozeCruze said:


> Hello, this is my first post to the forums. My girlfriend purchased a '14 Cruze base model with the 1.8L back in March and has had a pretty good experience with it. It's under warranty until 2019 but, any service at the stealership costs a minimum of $100. So, I'll be doing all the maintenance that costs under $100. I haven't had to look up how to do anything yet, all pretty simple domestic car stuff, but I do have one odd job I need some assistance with. I would greatly appreciate it! :eusa_clap:
> 
> Anyways, in my state a front license plate is not required. Her Cruze came with the bare bumper up front and I agree with my fellow forum-goers: it looks far better without the bracket up front. However, my girlfriend is obsessed with college football (my team sucks, so me, not so much) and must have her team's logo as her front plate.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex, 

We apologize for any inconvenience. We would be more than happy to look into this further, and touch base with some internal resources for possible assistance. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN and contact information. We look forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

